# Baby girl names ending in 'a' ?



## MommyMika

So we have a first name for a girl (keeping it a secret on here though hehe sorry) and we need a middle name to go with it... 

The first name AND our last name ends with a long "ee" sound (first name is similar to 'Hailey' and last name ends in 'sky' (like Skii) )

Soooo think of the name.... Hailey Danonsky ... anything that goes with that would go with our name HAHAH!

I'm thinking something ending with 'a' would flow nicely... something like Amelia...

Any suggestions for baby girl names that end in 'a' ?

Sorry for the secrecy on names!


----------



## CedarWood

Cecilia
Emma
Daria
Eleanora
Katarina
Lorena
:flower:


----------



## Raggydoll

Ava
Eva
Anna
Laila
Maria
Sophia


----------



## rainbowgroove

Gabriella
Annabella
Isabella


----------



## MommyMika

Thanks guys! :) I just noticed there's another thread for girls names ending in 'a' so I'll check there, also!


----------



## fairy_gem

Annabella
Alesha
Angelica 
Ariana 
Aurora 
Abriana
Antonia
Aisha 
Annalisa 
Alissa 
Ariella 
Breanna 
Bella 
Briella 
Brienna
Baila 
Bianca 
Brenna 
Cassandra 
Cordelia 
Camara 
Calista 
Christina
Clarinda 
Cadenza 
Cala 
Camelia 
Camilla 
Carissa 
Carlotta 
Carolina 
Cleopatra 
Cara
Clara
Cora
Daniella 
Dakota 
Dea 
Demetria 
Dora
Eliza 
Edna 
Eliza 
Ella 
Esmeralda 
Etta 
Eva 
Elodia 
Elora
Eliana
Felicia
Franchesca 
Fiona 
Freya
Gabriella 
Georgia 
Golda 
Greta 
Georgiana 
Helena
Hanna 
Henrietta 
Honora 
Isabella 
Iantha 
India 
Isadora 
Isla 
Jada 
Jessa
Jemima
Jessenia 
Kiara 
Kara 
Kira 
Katia 
Kaia 
Kala 
Kalila 
Keira
Kayla
Katrina 
Lucia 
Lucinda 
Layla/Leila
Leia
Lola 
Luna 
Lavinia 
Leora 
Lila 
Liza 
Louisa 
Lilia
Leona
Melina 
Marissa
Mia/Mya
Milla 
Millia
Matilda 
Micheala 
Narcissa 
Neala 
Nelia 
Neva 
Nora 
Odetta 
Ohanna 
Olivia 
Ophelia 
Paloma 
Pandora 
Rebecca 
Rena 
Renata 
Rowena 
Rosalia 
Safiya 
Savanna 
Shayla 
Sophia 
Samara
Sienna
Tameka 
Tia 
Tommaya 
Theodora 
Trisha 
Teresa 
Thora 
Tara
Tora
Trina
Valentina 
Venecia 
Verona 
Vita 
Victoria 
Xylia 
Zaila 
Zaira 
Zinnia 


x


----------



## Gemie

Gemma!


----------



## kiwimama

my little girl is Ella.


----------



## BABY TALES

Alexa
Alicia


----------

